# Cities in Russia



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

More pictures of Astrakhan...























































http://fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

*Novorossiysk*

The country's main port on the Black Sea, situated between Anapa to the north and Gelendzhik to the south.
Population: 245,000 (2011)























































http://fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

Part two...














































www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=931040










http://fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

*Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk*

The largest city on the Sakhalin Island with a population of 174,000 (2010). The straight line distance to Moscow is 10,417 km.























































http://fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

Part two...























































http://fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

*Krasnodar*

Krasnodar is the administrative center of Krasnodar Krai, located on the Kuban River about 100 km from the Black Sea and 120 km from the Sea of Azov, 1350 km south of Moscow.
Population: 744,933 (2010)























































http://fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

Part two...














































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=802290










http://fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

*Tomsk*

One of the oldest towns in Siberia, located on the Tom river, 3500 km from Moscow, 270 km northeast of Novosibirsk.
Population: 524,000














































http://fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

Part two...














































http://fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

dinkosta said:


> Part two... [of Krasnodar. - _alekssa1_]


This is Prosvescheniya ave in St Petersburg ^^

Dinkosta, do you still remember that Urban Showcase is where you post pictures *taken by you*? Not those you find in the net


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry for the mistake with the picture, I'll replace it when I get more time. 
My appologies also for not reading the rules for this section, I just saw the first page and thought I should add a few more cities and places.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice, thanks for the updates....:cheers:


----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)

*Казань|Kazan*


----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, so many photos! A reals showcase of Russian cities, probably the best on the Urban Showcase. Thanks.


----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)

*Казань:*


----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------

